# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Barilla Launches 3D Printable Pasta Design Contest

## Brian_Krassenstein

Have you ever ate pasta and wondered how it was made?  Well it's not a simple process.  One of the largest Pasta producers in the world, Barilla is looking to create an even more complicated pasta, with the help of public designers and 3D Printing.  They have just launched a contest offering $2400 euros in prizes to 3 winners.  The winners will be chosen for the most creative innovative designed Pasta which can be 3D printed as a prototype.  They will then use the 3D printed prototype of the top design chosen as a form for their new pasta product.  More details on this contest can be found here: http://3dprint.com/12559/barilla-3d-...pasta-contest/

Recognize these boxes?  Your pasta design could be in millions of these if you win.  Please feel free to post your 3D designs here if you do enter.

----------


## bringho

Nozzle diameter 0.8-1.5mm???

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Yeah that's what the contest rules state.  I'm assuming it's a misprint.  I have contacted the company for clarification.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

*Update:*
Barilla are one of the monsters in worldwide food production. They operate 30 production facilities around the world and their pasta products are consumed in more than 100 countries, so the their sponsorship of a 3D printed food design contest is a big deal indeed. Four designers from France and Italy prevailed over 500 total entrants to win "Printeat," and the winning designs Rosa, Vortipa and Lune, are testament to the way 3D printing can be used to jazz up the shapes of our food products in the future. You can read more about the contest and the winners here: http://3dprint.com/32604/3d-printed-pasta-contest/

Picture of one of the winning 3D printed pasta designs below:

----------

